# Yekaterinburg. Russia.



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

Cross-post from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40819112&postcount=978








International Airport Koltsovo, terminal A, B
Author alexandr-M


----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

Cross-post
Huge panorama from alexandr-M 

Left side- the historical building of Airport, right side - the modern terminals.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice! The city is filling in.


----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

Cross-post








International Airport Koltsovo. The first russian jet (rocket-powered aircraft) BI-1 is foreground.
Author alexandr-M


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

beautiful city


----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

Very-very-very huge cross-post
Panoramas from highest building
























Special for www.skyscrapercity.com








Author Umformer


----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

What's function of this big fallos on second pic?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely city.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great looking city indeed! Love those shots where the city is covered in snow.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

^^
More for you 



Umformer said:


>





GenplaN said:


>


----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

-X- said:


> What's function of this big fallos on second pic?


Nice joke :lol:
It's our famous point of interest - Yekaterinburg TV Tower


----------



## marata (Dec 20, 2008)

Author alley cat
Sunrises and sunsets are most cool illumination for Antey


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Akril said:


> ^^
> More for you


Thanks for the great new shots, Akril!  Stunning city! Love the way those trees are reflected in the river..:cheers:


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great city that grows at an incredible breakneck pace. So much has been built recently and a great deal more of construction is still in store.

It may be the 3rd highrise city in Eastern Europe after Moscow and Warsaw very soon.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

It may not since it's 8 km in Asia already 
1st highrise city in Northern Asia tease me more.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

15.12.09
More winter shots from Slay and Umformer.
-30C degree. Brrr











Umformer said:


>


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Akril said:


> It may not since it's 8 km in Asia already
> 1st highrise city in Northern Asia tease me more.



No way, in Northern Asia it's gonna be only numba 2. After Astana!


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

warden987 said:


> No way, in Northern Asia it's gonna be only numba 2. After Astana!


Astana is in Central Asia :tongue2:


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^so Northern Asia is just the Asian part of Russia?


----------



## Rom66 (Mar 25, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT, спасибо за классные фото!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos of Yekaterinburg, KAZAN


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

thanks Christos:cheers1:


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

SkyLine (Yekaterinburg-City)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

KAZAN RESIDENT, спасибо за классные фото! ( don't push it...I don't know the meaning, but I suppose it means a good thing hehehe)


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

08.05.2010


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

I love Russia and its cities

I would like to visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

Moonrise in February


























Yekaterinburg City Hall








95Mpix










Gasprom (Hotel "Tourist") opened in 2008
Winter 2010


















Project of hotel "Tourist"









Autumn 1988








Construction began in 1976, ended in 2008.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

today


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

Yekaterinburg-City 2009


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

ekburg.ru


----------



## xombie (Oct 3, 2009)

Phantom of communism said:


> Yekaterinburg-City 2009


Amazing banner! <3


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Looks great! Didn't expect something like this. Keep doing a great job!


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

The Parade of Brides (May, 30)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night photos couple posts above are really very nice, amazing :cheers:


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

by ciruliken


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Panorama Center (click-5100x795)

by Falshivomonetchick


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

WAOOOO very nice city!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The pano its really great


----------



## paRadoX_2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great city :cheers:


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

what a beautiful city! so charming and big


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

by Umformer


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3965973/


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3970367/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3958817/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very interesting city!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

by Umformer


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Посмотреть» на Яндекс.Фотках.


----------



## Modulor_26 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Нагроможденье архитектурных стилей» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Осень в городе» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

alley cat said:


> by Umformer




beautiful night shots.....


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Старое время Екатеринбурга» на Яндекс.Фотках









«Площадь 1905 года. Вид на здание администрации города Екатеринбурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Центр города.» на Яндекс.Фотках









«Вид с плотинки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos from Yekaterinburg are indeed very nice


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

not bad city for russia comparing to top citys like: Moscow and St. Peter


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«вечерний Екатеринбург» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Frosty Ekaterinburg

by Umformer


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

by Umformer


----------



## ekat99 (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254553&page=3


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/electrocynic/view/326402/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/electrocynic/view/326403/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/electrocynic/tags/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/view/326404.


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

Summer rain and people









































































Russian policemen =)



































by kolmakov


----------



## Karl Bormont (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Karl Bormont (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Karl Bormont (Jan 3, 2011)

Ekaterinburg


Karl Bormont said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice new updates from Yekaterinburg :cheers:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Karl Bormont (Jan 3, 2011)

"Greenwich"


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Ебург уже начинает выглядеть как цивелизованный город!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

great!

:cheers:

excelent city!


----------



## AlexPit (Jan 25, 2011)

Велком в ЖЖ http://pitalenko.livejournal.com/
Екатеринбург


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Ekaterinburg
4.02.2011


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photos! 

Please note all photos MUST BE accompanied by direct links that can trace back to the hosts pages (no SSC) where you got the photos from and all self taken photos MUST have "photo by me" written beneath each photos. Thanks!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4115046/


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4113404/


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

waoooo nice pic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the links! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Beautiful photos....:cheers:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4093467/


----------



## Phantom of communism (Jun 29, 2009)

Summer Yekaterinburg














































Uralmash (city suburb)


























by akharin


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

by AlexPit


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Самый обычный Екатеринбург, сегодня утром


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

6.03.2011
Антей 










мегакрутилка










наш великан


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Great photos, thanks


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Екатеринбург» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r5525l/view/344357/.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Собор Александра Невского» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом Севастьянова» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

15.03 2011 









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/view/337910/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice new photos from Yekaterinburg


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

15.03.2011 19:15 с того же 27 -го этажа


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4159740/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4166549/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/nata-ek-66/view/351331/


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

27.03.11


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

28.03.2011


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

I like this city!


----------



## newbiecrftr (Apr 28, 2009)

two photo reports by _dedmaxopka_ and _raskalov_vit_ about visiting Yekaterinburg

raskalov-vit.livejournal.com [EN] google translate
dedmaxopka.livejournal.com [EN] google translate

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/107792.html [RU]
http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/41638.html [RU]


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Екатеринбург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург, центр» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Мокрый Апрель или как я провожу этими вечерами
Район жд вокзала



















отражение нового названия гостиницы "Свердловск"










вот такой эффект даёт неоновая вывеска










глубже в центр



















Плотинка




























ночное затишье










пр.Ленина










автоматический регулировщик движения










сквер за остановкой транспорта "Площадь 1905 года"



















вот такой трамвайчик получился










он уехал туда










вот эта мне больше всех понравилась, название у неё "Свет в конце тоннеля"


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Храм на Крови с высоты Вознесенской колокольни» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Усадьба Харитонова-Расторгуева» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

мой город моими глазами, 27.04.2011 прогулки возле речки Исеть (а как к вечеру потеплело сегодня, да?)




























я почти с места не сдвинулся , а тем временем стемнело


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Скромен но приятен, новый городской оазис 1.05.2011


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Прогулка на велосипеде от Челюскинцев до Плотинки вдоль городского пруда










вот такой вот глаз получился










неспешные прогулки горожан










устремлённый в сторону "Сити" взгляд










возле "Динамо"










а тем временем стемнело


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

4 мая 2011 полёт ступеней ракетоносителя над Екатеринбургом


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«После салюта» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Майские вечера и ночи Екатеринбурга...
район Оперного театра










зелёный остров





































трамваям прямо










тихий и беззвучный проспект










слияние веков в архитектуре 










по ночам не спит не только фотограф))


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Сборник фотографий последнего весеннего месяца...
в кадре одно из самых захватывающих и интереснейших явлений природы










бегущий человек










салют над Уралмашем










каждому в свою сторону










стеклянный гигант










пешеходная территория










собрание горных пород










отражение в искусственном водоёме










мост на ул.Куйбышева










"Три Богатыря"










вот и лето скоро настанет!!!!!!!


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Утренний Екатеринбург через объектив , 27 мая


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург с высоток на переулке Красном ,ночь 10.06.11































































побывал в "Космосе" не отрываясь от Земли!!!
Кадр сделан Алексеем Питаленко. Спасибо что поднял так высоко!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cogniter/view/326446/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/cogniter/view/326447/


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Армянская церковь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Отель "Хаятт"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бизнес-центр и гостиница "Атриум Палас Отель"» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Вид города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Когда вы спите


















































































главный триколор Свердловской области был в моих руках))


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Июль


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

28 января 2012 ekamag и Питаленко,челюскинцев 25


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург 2012


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial and skyline images of Yekaterinburg...:cheers2:


----------



## crumbb (Sep 6, 2005)

Ocean of commieblocks


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, so many high buildings.


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

жк "Московский" сегодня вечером,мне понравилось:cheers:


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

13.02.2012


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

16.02.2012


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург, сегодня в 9:36


----------



## AlexPit (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург 20.02.2012


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Первый и пока единственный за пределами Москвы небоскрёб. В 54 этажа ростом!!! На самом верху оборудован смотровой площадкой, открыть которую планируют этой весной - в апреле. Каждый из нас сможет привести сюда друзей (особенно в восторге будут иногородние знакомые), назначить встречу второй половинке , первым встретить восход или наоборот проводить закат,открыть для себя новый Екатеринбург!!!
Побывав здесь немного раньше официального открытия ,предлагаю виртуально полетать со мной над огнями Большого Города! Присоединяйтесь,вперёд!































































































































БЦ "Высоцкий, 22 февраля 2012


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Итак, на экране фото с нашей последней форумной тусовки! Всё-таки я "пробил" этот плотный смог!!!










"тропинка" в лесу










городская горнолыжка










южная окраина ЕКБ



















часть центра и ботаника










неразделимое- крыша и Я))


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

19 марта,после прохождения атмосферного фронта


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Открывая собою облик будущего Сити это здание, по форме напоминающее гнутое стекло,притягивает взгляды не только временных постояльцев,но и каждодневно проходящих (проезжающих) мимо обычных граждан нашего города. Так вот сегодня я покажу вам виды , открывающиеся тем самым гостям о которых сказал в первых строках.



















Конструктивные особенности крыши только добавляли адреналина. Круглая и покатая она всячески препятствовала "производственному процессу", к тому же восходящие потоки воздуха здесь концентрировались именно там где более удачные точки съёмки



















Итак ,демонстрирую то что получилось у меня с этого "залаза"
































































HYATT, март 2012


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates on Yekaterinburg....:cheers:


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Business Centre Summit


















parking


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Я очень понравились этой теме! Екатеринбург, кажется, очень красивый город. Мне понравились новые небоскребы и старой архитектуры, а также его урбанизма. Это только кажется, немного мог, хотя и не слишком заботится о зеленых крышах.
Спасибо, что поделились с нами, это прекрасное место, поздравления за хорошую работу!

Извините за ошибки, я использовал Google переводчик.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Enzo said:


> Это только кажется, немного мог, хотя и не слишком заботится о зеленых крышах.


That's fine  I'm impressed, google managed to make it more or less clean. The only thing I stuck in is that phrase above. Was it initially sounded like "It seems there could be more care about the green roofs there?" I mean was it really about the "green roofs" or something else google translated as "roof"?


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Ujeen said:


> The only thing I stuck in is that phrase above. Was it initially sound like "It seems there could be more care about the green roofs there?" I mean was it really about the "green roofs" or something else google translated as "roof"?


Maybe he is talking about this green roofs?









Historically most roofs in the city were covered with green paint. Today city administration trying to revive this tradition but isn't persistent in this attempt.


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Superb! :drool: But, is there a special reason to have green roof-painting on Yekaterinburg's historical buildings?

Some pictures taken out from Flickr:


Yekaterinburg TV Tower por yuriybrisk, no Flickr


Yekaterinburg from 13th floor por vudu_rebel, no Flickr


Yekaterinburg Koltsovo por B737NG, no Flickr


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

JOliveira91 said:


> Superb! :drool: But, is there a special reason to have green roof-painting on Yekaterinburg's historical buildings?


Ural region where Ekaterinburg is located once used to be the center of malachite mining in Empire, so smaller fraction of malachite and malachite dust left from processing went straight to paint bucket as a cheap colour filler.
Or so they say.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Yes, I was talking about the green roofs. I am not keen on that color. :lol:


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you!

mercedes-benz autocentre


















HYATT hotel









one of the Russian Railways buildings


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

снизу










сверху


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Zharov


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

тянувшись за новыми впечатлениями отправился на знакомый давно небоскрёб, но теперь это было раннее майское утро...

заросший высотками "Юмашевский" склон










лодочная на Гражданской вперемешку с отражением светящейся новостройки










до восхода 5 секунд!!!










вид на восток










наша замечательная стекляшка










мегасити










полный кадр










жду всех Скреперов на своей выставке в "Ночь музеев" в Галерее современного искусства!!! Приходите, мне будет очень приятно видеть среди зрителей людей с любимого портала!


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

несколько снимков ЕКБ с высоты










жд станция Екатеринбург Пассажирский и парк отстоя










супер скай










"белый дом"










ФР и Хайятт



















знакомый вид с Демидова


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Выбрался наконец на ночную прогулку, и конечно с фотоаппаратом. Места всем знакомые но, в свете "белых ночей" всё выглядит как-то иначе!!! Иногда на снимках проглядывается свечение Серебристых облаков!










небоскрёбище!!!










ул.Пушкина, нетипичный вид на север










панорама с этой же крыши 










спустившись, направился к речке










поднялся на плотину и любовался закатом...
несколько кадров в одну точку




























теперь с противоположного берега


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

прогулка утром в пол-пятого седьмого числа





































надеюсь передал вам немного утренней городской свободы. Далее пара снимков в другое время дня










Хайятт с супер ракурса










крановая группировка, Академ


----------



## crumbb (Sep 6, 2005)

Are there very cold winters in Yekaterinburg? City looks quite sad. I would like to see more street view photos. It is easy to see that nature around the city is very beautiful.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Вид на центр» на Яндекс.Фотках



«Ольховка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Утки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive skyline photos from Yekaterinburg...:cheers:


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Последние летние дни 2012


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Литературный квартал» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ельцин» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Берлинские мишки» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Булыжник» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Битлы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Свято-Троицкий собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм в Кольцово» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Армянская церковь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Монастырь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Белинского» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Радищева» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Высоцкий» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Высокий берег» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Часовня Александра Невского» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гостиница Исеть» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кубик Рубика» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Парк у набережной Исети» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Златоуст» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Уралэнергострой» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Первомайская баня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петр и Феврония» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Исторический сквер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Московский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гигант» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пушка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Маршал Жуков» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Горького» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Исторический сквер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом-музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Малышева, 37» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Малышева» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Каменный мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом Малахова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хохрякова, 9» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Малышева» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

поймал вот такой сюжет, птичка оказалась смелой))










дорога в аэропорт










на Манхеттене внезапно включили подсветку,чем я и воспользовался










и пара кадров дождливых вечеров в ЕКБ


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

полный кадр знаменитой на яндексе фотки










музкомедию редко на снимках увидишь,представляю вот такой ракурс










у меня только одна ассоциация- оттуда вещает "Пилот"))










не без происшествий обошёлся этот снимок! Дело в том что я пластом лежал на площади ,предварительно подстелив под себя ярко-белую тряпку,чем привлёк внимание сотрудников милиции . На глупый вопрос что я тут делаю, получили такой же ответ: - что не видите загораю)))))))))))) обошлось,фуууууууу










а это сфоткал только что


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

свежие снимки!!!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Храм в Кольцово» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Главный дом Агафуровых» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом купцов Агафуровых» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом крестеанина Панова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Св. Екатерины» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Татищев и Де Генин» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фонтан» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбурга много не бывает,снято только что























































совсем скоро этот вид пополнится новой башней,я про Исеть в 52 этажа


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Екатеринбург - очень симпатичный город. Спасибо за фото


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Братья Люмьер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Памятник» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Осень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Уральская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«У Космоса» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мельковская, 12а» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Верх - Исетский бульвар» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Верх - Исетский бульвар» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Штаб жд войск» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ДК ВИЗа» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проходная ВИЗа» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проспект Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Патриаршем подворье» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кирпичный особняк» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Верх - Исетский бульвар» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a selection of photographs of a Russian city Yekaterinburg taken from the helicopter in autumn 2012. The scale of the ambitious construction projects is better be seen from above.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-37.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-15.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-18.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-19.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-21.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-69.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-68.jpg​


----------



## artyomzeus (Oct 30, 2012)

Очень красивый город!Классные фотки!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-80.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-52.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-26.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-36.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-70.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-83.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/helyek5/heighteyk005-84.jpg
​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful aerial shots from Yekaterinburg...:cheers:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

«Свято-Троицкий Кафедральный собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Сантехник» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Университет» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Скайлайн» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Харитоновский дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


«WTC - Атриум-Палас отель» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Радищева - 8-го Марта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Радищева» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Главный проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Главный проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Ехал по Макаровскому аж голову свернул :super: 




























пришёл домой,глядь в окно и тут телевышка видна!


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

традиция такая,каждый год , в середине декабря....


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Восход увидел одним из первых :super: 










какое восхитительное зарево на горизонте!










ещё одно здание тянется к небу! Скоро оно сформирует новый и очень интересный облик Екат-сити










светает 










панорамный вид на восток










и на юг


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Фото с "Саммита", 26.12.12










ЖК "Аквамарин"










WTС










потрясающий "Высоцкий"










Атом,Сбер,Онегин










огни Екатеринбурга










как будто кран участвует в строительстве цирка










стекло и бетон










общий вид


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

был на крыше одного из домов по ул.Никонова, смотрим фото










довольно редкий ракурс в сторону "Дворца пионеров"










ККТ "Космос" с тыла










местная забегаловка))










"Храм на Крови"


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Продолжение 










знакомая камера!!!










"Высоцкий" и окружение










"Президент" 










вид в северном направлении










обычная пятиэтажка










ДИВС утром










теперь вечером










до восхода 5 минут










"Призма"










Патриаршее подворье










Нынешняя доминанта вдоль набережной










обзор побольше










тоже самое на закате










и последнее










дата съёмки 7 декабря 2012
Жилой комплекс «Де'Геннин», ул. Н.Никонова, 8 крыша


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Сегодня с товарищем думали что нашли отличную крышу для просмотра Парада Победы! 























































однако через 15 минут съёмок, вокруг этого дома собрался целый полк только не солдат, а полицаев. Сняли оперативно(((


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Наблюдали Салют Победы с высотки около ДИВСа. Визуально было очень шикарно, попробую фотографией передать сие действо


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Воспользуемся обилием атмосферных осадков - отражение в воде


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

*photos Revenger_666*











































































*photos vertebral*














































*photos Diagnostik*





























*photos alley cat*


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Constructivism, Lenina str 32,34 и Pushkina str, 11

«екатеринбург, проспект Ленина 32, 34, июнь 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«екатеринбург, проспект Ленина 32, 34, июнь 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«екатеринбург, проспект Ленина 32, 34, июнь 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«екатеринбург, ул. Пушкина 11, июнь 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Constructivism, Lenina str, 50. 

«Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина,50, май 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина,50, май 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина,50, май 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках

details

«Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина,50, май 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатеринбург, проспект Ленина,50, май 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

ул. Хохрякова / Khokhryakova str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


ул. Радищева / Radisheva str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

ул. Ленина / Lenina str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


ул. Хохрякова / Khokhryakova str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


ул. Шейнкмана / Sheynkmana str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


ул. Хохрякова / Khokhryakova str. by Живые улицы / Live Streets, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Мы дома! Забрали наши инструменты из отдела: "Потерянный багаж". #airport #koltsovo #porusski #ekb #ekaterinburg #mobartphotography #ig_russia #igers_russia #instarussia #vkgram #mexturesapp #yekaterinburg #tangledfx #kostasleko by kostasleko, on Flickr


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Татищева 54. Идём на крышу этого дома!



















Будем смотреть с него и днём и ночью



















ул.Бебеля



















"Адмиральские" и др.соседи



















ул.Викулова-Татищева










"Карнавал", на горизонте трубы СУГРЭС










Исеть в районе ул.Одинарка










ул. Токарей



















пожалуй, самый красивый вид, в эту сторону



















панорамы


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

гроза


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Салют


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9300/31421102.8a/0_9705c_733ef8a7_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9169/31421102.8b/0_9705f_3963fb80_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9351/31421102.8b/0_97061_c6bfe83c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9161/31421102.8b/0_97065_78ffcee0_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9501/31421102.8b/0_97062_42ecce6f_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9347/31421102.8b/0_97063_72f1e269_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9500/31421102.8b/0_97067_978e3a03_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5004/31421102.8a/0_9705d_610e1ba9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9498/31421102.8a/0_97059_93cecafb_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9480/31421102.8b/0_97068_a259a947_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1309/cb/5620bbe0b713.jpg










http://s002.radikal.ru/i198/1309/4a/41e80bd4ff7a.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1309/f1/a72ff28873e8.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i602/1309/43/1eb0285af7ef.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5600/31421102.43/0_6f572_70d3b37_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4600/31421102.43/0_6f574_94c39f6c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5645/31421102.63/0_8a413_9716981f_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5628/31421102.63/0_8a410_fb5a4944_XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Yekaterinburg :cheers:


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Белый дом :super:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Umformer


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Umformer


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://pitalenko.livejournal.com/37946.html​


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Виды с Демидова


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Виды с Башни Исеть


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Окраина Екатеринбурга


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

вот забыл ещё - великолепный скайлайн!








Екатеринбург, 21 марта 2014


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ why you write in russian in an international thread((((((
nobody understands you(((9


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/revenger-666/view/927961/?page=49










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/revenger-666/view/927962/?page=49










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/revenger-666/view/927957/?page=49










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/revenger-666/view/927953/?page=49


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3949823/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3973037/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3975876/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4393322/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1307/ac/f381d4a9314a.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9316/31421102.7f/0_93fec_7e75a6da_XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

11.04.2014


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург 16 апреля 2014г. с 34-го этажа "Февральской"


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bad weather, the city gray spring. That's when all green and beautiful looks. 
And as if Mongolia.


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

20 апреля ул.Розы Люксембург










"Высоцкий"










ЖК "Москва"










Набережная городского пруда










"Сити"


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

апрель 2014


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Окрестности городского пруда
*
03.05.2014


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gelio.livejournal.com/192453.html


----------



## AlexPit (Jan 25, 2011)

Екатеринбург, празднование дня Победы 9 мая. Праздничный салют и фейерверк.

Первые залпы немного скромные и однообразные:









По ним удобно настроить фототехнику:









Всего стреляли 30 залпов салюта, а потом был фейерверк:









последние залпы салюта самые богатые 









А вот начался десяти минутный фейерверк:









Для разнообразия фотографируем поближе:









зеленые - самые красивые, все уже соскучились по зелени 









городской пруд в центре Екатеринбурга, бизнес-центр "Высоцкий", бизнес-центр "Президент".









Макаровский мост - удобное и доступное место для наблюдения салюта. Движение транспорт по мосту перекрывают.









Последние залпы особенно хороши:









Высоко стреляют:









После выстрелов центр города затянут дымом:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Very nice, I like the winter scenes.


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

nature of the Urals


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice-looking city.


----------



## Genex (Nov 29, 2010)

Yekaterinburg will be hosting the 2018 FIFA World Cup and it looks it will be an eye-opening surprise for many.


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

*photo by Revenger_666*


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

1.08.2014


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

июнь 2014


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

июль 2014


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Как время суток меняет краски! Несколько ракурсов из будущих апартаментов "Огни Екатеринбурга"


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Сегодня


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

красивый город ))) Я хочу поехать в Екатеринбург в следующем году потому что Я хочу учиться Russian As a Foreign Language.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Iset River


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

photo by ZaVaR



















photo by Diagnostik



















photo by alexandr-M


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Пришла осенью весна


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург, конец октября.


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

20.10.14 Одеялом белым накрыло в октябре!




























на фоне зимы водяная гладь










деревце явно не готово к такому катаклизму










смотрим сколько навалило


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

первый снег 2014


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Сборник фото октябрь-ноябрь
Саммит










Мега










Алатырь










Архитектор










Дом печати










Сити




























Высоцкий










Европа-
Азия


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

many new buildings and admire nothing


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4609/2705773.7/0_e4294_b5c05d8e_XXL.jpg


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

24.12.14
С Питаленко Алексеем немного пофоткали


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Светлореченская - Объездная










Аврора










Антарес










Шейнкмана










Александровский собор










Саммит с телевышками


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Утренний смог, июнь 2015


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

дымка и восход


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Одуваны - Академ


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Лето 2015 - Высоцкий и Антей


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Март 2015


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Екатеринбург, принимает очередной холодный душ.


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Воздушные трассы над Екатеринбургом. Утро 30 апреля


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Утро 22 мая. Без перехода на летнее время, светать стало намного раньше. Съёмка с 3:00 до 4:17


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Далее фотографии атмосферных явлений - гроза, радуга, кучево-дождевые облака, а также великолепный закат. Снимки на "Яндекс фотках" заинтересовали многих пользователей со всей страны!









































































17-22 мая 2015г.


----------



## Umformer (Sep 6, 2008)

Удалось снова посетить "Демидов", и с знакомого ракурса посмотреть как на сегодняшний день выглядит Екатеринбург. В кадре обновлённый ТЮЗ, здание УрГУПСа, Макаровский мост, площадка бывшего ЕМЗ, ул. Советская и Челюскинцев, кусочек Центрального стадиона, Малевич и Олимпийский отлично дополняющие наш скайлайн, а также Исеть - от этого небоскрёба кружится голова! Если до этого вы не знали фанатов строительной высоты, то один из них, это автор представленных ниже фотоснимков)).




































































































20.07.15


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

"The Museum of Architecture and Design" in the Historical park



beaver-hero said:


> Музей архитектуры и дизайна, июль 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

in the Historical park

вид с Каменного моста в сторону Плотинки, июль 2015


фонтан в Историческом сквере, июль 2015

on the main avenue

Проспект Ленина, дом 46/2, июль 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Opera, and a business center Vysotsky

оперный театр, БЦ Антей и БЦ Высоцкий, июль 2015


оперный театр и БЦ Высоцкий, июль 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

residential complex "Malevich", first stage

Снизу вверх, разминка для шеи

жилой комплекс Малевич, июль 2015


жилой комплекс Малевич, июль 2015


жилой комплекс Малевич, июль 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Hotel Iset, constructivism, 1930s of the twentieth century


гостиница Исеть, июль 2015


гостиница Исеть, июль 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

современный бизнес-центр Континент, с фасадом, выполненным в стилистике Конструктивизма
a modern business center of the continent, with a facade, made in the style of Constructivism

Со стороны ул. Луначарского-ул.Малышева

бц Континент, июль 2015

Со стороны ул. Ленина-ул. Луначарского

бц Континент, июль 2015

фрагмент, с той же стороны

бц Континент, июль 2015


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Monument Grey Ural *

Monument "Grey Ural" was opened in the year of the 60th anniversary of the Great Victory - in May 2005 - on the area of Defense in Yekaterinburg.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Iset River


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Management of the Sverdlovsk Railway


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

ЖК Крыловъ, июль 2015


вид на ул. Ельцина, август 2015


Гостиница Hyatt Regency, август 2015


жилой комплекс на углу улиц Уральской и Советской, август 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Ekb-City

вид на квартал Екатеринбург-Сити, август 2015


вид на квартал Екатеринбург-Сити, август 2015


Небо над Екатеринбург-Сити, август 2015


Башня Исеть, август 2015


вид на квартал Екатеринбург-Сити, октябрь 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

благоустройство вокруг МФК Clever Park, сентябрь 2015


Проспект Ленина, август 2015


Строительство ЖК на ул. Репина- ул. Ленинградской, июль 2015


Строительство ЖК на ул. Репина- ул. Ленинградской, июль 2015


пешеходный мост через ул. Металлургов, июль 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

New Year in Ekaterinburg. Ice town

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Ice town. Part 2

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Ice town. Part 3

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015

30 лет Свердловскому рок-клубу

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

streets

Ледовый городок на площади 1905-го года, декабрь 2015

David and business center Vysotsky

скульптура в Историческом сквере и БЦ Высоцкий, январь 2016


скульптуры на ул. Малышева, январь 2016


----------



## sept (Aug 19, 2012)

150250367


----------



## sept (Aug 19, 2012)

A few stunning pictures of Ekaterinburg in winter



Umformer said:


> Екатеринбург сегодня утром с 37-го этажа





mr. F said:


>


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Вечерний Екатеринбург


Екатеринбург вечерний


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Residential complex "Kamenniy ruchei"


beaver-hero said:


> Жилой комплекс Каменный ручей, микрорайон Уктус.
> 
> Жилой комплекс Каменный ручей, февраль 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

residential complex "Vremena goda"

ЖК Времена года, февраль 2016

kindergarten

Детский сад №147, Екатеринбург, февраль 2016


Детский сад №147, Екатеринбург, февраль 2016

residential complex "Alexandrovskiy kvartal"

ЖК Александровский квартал, февраль 2016

graffiti

на улице Лодыгина, февраль 2016


----------



## Check_Mate (Dec 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## Далматински (Feb 23, 2016)

Это интересный город!


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*5 мая 2016г.*


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

alley cat said:


> *5 мая 2016г.*


Monument to an alcoholic?


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

12 мая 2016г.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

17 мая 2016г.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

March 8, 2017

Circus



Abandoned hospital ambulance



The Sports Complex "Uralets"



House painter


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Майская прогулка* 

Московская, 12







Московская, 19



Стелла



Набережная Исети



Приток:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Иоанно-Предтеченское Архиерейское подворье 





Усадьба Железнова



Маша и Медведь


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

error


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Малая архитектура вдоль Исети*

25 мая 2017г.

Символ Мундиаля





Молот



Клава



Заборчик



Уральские камни



Родонит, самый знамениты камень Екатеринбурга


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*25 мая 2017г.*


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*1 июня 2017г.*

Маргелов.В.Ф





Воинам интернационалистам



Александру Сергеевичу





Фонтан в Дендрарии на 8 марта



Ваза в Дендрарии на Первомайскоой



Лето началось но весна ещё не попрощалась

1 июня 2017г.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

30.06.2017


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*В парке имени Маяковского*

5 июля 2017г.

Владимир Маяковский



Аллея



Исеть сторону центра


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Театр юного зрителя, и амфитеатр у него:





Дом Артек:



Улица Вайнера:



Стадион Динамо:







Вид на Городской пруд:



У кинотеатра Космос:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Аэропорт Кольцово*

14 июля 2017г.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

Московская, 29



Татищева, 126



Адмиральский



Верх-Исетский пруд


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*30 июля 2017г.*

Резиденция полномочного представителя президента:



Улица Московская:







Уральский Арбат:


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*31 июля 2017г.*

Озеро Шарташ







Улица Панельная



Микрорайон Комсомольский


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

18 августа 2017г.


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*Александро-Невский собор*



Горный университет





Пролетарская, 16



Набережная Исети





Ленина, 37



Памятник Маршалу Георгию Жукову в Екатеринбурге


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)

*5 октября 2017г.*


----------



## alley cat (Jun 1, 2008)




----------

